# What do you think of these abs? (Picture Inside)



## Trump (Jul 25, 2003)

Well?

This is the benchmark for overall size and tapering that I think would be good. What do you think?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 25, 2003)

Tapering?


----------



## HeavyLineBacker (Jul 26, 2003)

GOD DAMN... LETS TRADE


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 26, 2003)

Am I the only person on this board who doesn't give a shit what my abs look like as long as they're strong?


----------



## gr81 (Jul 26, 2003)

nope


----------



## Nate (Jul 26, 2003)

The abs look good, but I think he could use a little bit more chest to go with them.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 26, 2003)

I don't even think that the abs look good. He has no lower seperation in his abdominals, and even though he is lean, his gut looks distended. They aren't very cut. Who is that trump?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 26, 2003)

Looks all right to me, but they are not genetically picture perfect abs, so its kind of hard to worship such a thing.


----------



## ashbash (Jul 26, 2003)

as a girl it would just be nice to not have your stomach hang over your jeans.  and if i was checking out the guy with those abs....well there would be no complaints


----------



## ProtoFuze (Jul 28, 2003)

Its not the best picture, but this guys got great abs, and from better angles it's almost as if he's got G.I. Joe like abdominals.

http://johncenanet.indywrestlersonline.net/jcwwemagapril03-001.jpg


----------



## LAM (Jul 28, 2003)

the upper abdominal development is good the lower obviously needs some work.  however the complete lack of development in the upper body takes away from the abs , IMO.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2003)

True, you blow that guy away LAM   the first example is a bit thin, I would feel like a stick.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> the upper abdominal development is good the lower obviously needs some work.



Do you really think that you can build the "lower abdominals"?

I think the guys is very lean, but he lacks abdominal development overall, meaning the actual muscle are not "built", at least from a bodybuilding perspective. 

Don't get me wrong though, he looks great.


----------



## bodyhard (Jul 28, 2003)

I think what hurts this guy the most, is his lack of back development. Your lats should show right under your arm pits in a front view, it  throws of the symmetry.


----------



## Skib (Jul 28, 2003)

now those are abs


----------



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bodyhard *_
> I think what hurts this guy the most, is his lack of back development. Your lats should show right under your arm pits in a front view, it  throws of the symmetry.



I often hear the back and abs are the most neglected, as well as the legs of course.


----------



## derekisdman (Jul 28, 2003)

John Cena is awesome.


----------



## Skib (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bodyhard *_
> I think what hurts this guy the most, is his lack of back development. Your lats should show right under your arm pits in a front view, it  throws of the symmetry.



no kidding... that guy has no lat development...


----------



## Nate (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bodyhard *_
> I think what hurts this guy the most, is his lack of back development. Your lats should show right under your arm pits in a front view, it  throws of the symmetry.



Good call on that one.  There is virtually nothing there.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2003)

dont you guys have anything nice to say?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 29, 2003)

He is in fine shape whoever it is, just what most of us guys here would call a bit small though I'd think. I do not have picture perfect side-by-side abs either


----------



## LAM (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Do you really think that you can build the "lower abdominals"?
> 
> I think the guys is very lean, but he lacks abdominal development overall, meaning the actual muscle are not "built", at least from a bodybuilding perspective.
> ...



with enough weight you can surely stimulate some hypertrophy in that region. but by the looks of his physique it really doesn't look like he moves to much weight when training.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2003)

No doubt, this person is interested in being lean with some muscle, probably pretty light weight.


----------



## BodyByHeinekenÂª (Jul 30, 2003)

In my opinion exhibit A's abs are somethig to strive for.  Lat development is a totally separate, unrelated issue issue.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ashbash *_
> <b> ... as a girl it would just be nice to not have your stomach hang over your jeans.  </b>



not only women, but anyone!


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 1, 2003)

Impressive abs but I get the impression he didnt work on any other body part, apart from abs. If he doesnt have good chest development it links with him not working his abs. Do some heathen lats workouts and with time your chest will blow up-courtesy of Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 1, 2003)

i really messed up on my last article....... i meant to say you need lat work to build an explosive chest not abs work.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 1, 2003)

Man, if I had to give one single peice of training advice to give to any total newbie, it would have to be train every part of your body or you will definetly regret it later on.


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 2, 2003)

I couldnt agree more.... Try having 18 inch arms with a 40 inch chest!!! Looks terribly out of shape. Squats and Deadlifts are your best friends people!!!


----------



## Lightman009 (Aug 4, 2003)

The abs in the pic look rather odd. Id rather have definitive six pack, but I guess that guys genetics just gave him that weird roid-belly look-the abs stick out too far.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 4, 2003)




----------



## Lightman009 (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah, see thats what Im shooting for.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 4, 2003)

That guy is a diet-nazi, "no cravings whatsoever." Except for this weekend I was good for 3 weeks in a row, I had a pizza this weekend though. If you JUST SAY NO after awhile you get used to it, like anything else you have that moment of decision, and hesitation may well screw you.


----------



## Makaveli_786 (Aug 5, 2003)

Well I can eat right... have been doing so for months but what kind of abs routine does he follow?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 5, 2003)

Somehow I doubt it, that guy hangs onto that bodyfat year round, all diet. Its not a putdown or a judgement, but way too many people think they know what they are doing with diet, and they dont when they type it out. Its the hardest thing to dicipline yourself with, and to learn.


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 5, 2003)

That is totally true...the people you see who have the definition that people envy are the ones who diet almost obsessively all of the time and don't allow themselves to enjoy anything.  My friend (who was in Oxygen this month) diets 24/7/365 and she looks great...but she won't allow herself to have any fun.  

Personally I'd rather be able to enjoy a beer or two on the weekend with my friends without feeling guilty.  Life is all about balance.  That being said, I have respect for those who want it enough to put themselves through that because it takes a LOT of willpower.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 5, 2003)

This guy has no desire for "fun" period, he has worked himself into a true dietary "nazi" mode. The first trick to getting there for me, is never letting yourself get hungry, EVER. This is when people tend to falter and go for the quick fixes, the cheats, the fast food, and so on. I ended up eating about every 2.5 hours when I was really good with my diet, beause that is when I would get hungry. I had all my rice and chicken pre-cooked which is what I did when I woke up.

The more often you tell yourself NO, the less often you will eventually ask CAN I EAT THAT. This means cutting out soda and virtually any sugar, even for me I CANNOT get lean on milk. I'm talking 8-12oz a meal 3 times during the day, even a meager amount like that and it holds me back bigtime.

So anyhow, IMO the diet is the hardest thing to deal with, especially for people that grow up on the garbage most Americans eat.


----------



## Mrphotography (Sep 3, 2013)

Needs more chest


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 4, 2013)

I really think that your abs are made in the kitchen. You really think that you can just walk around with abs without eating prior properly your wrong. They are all about nutrition and diet to make abs and it doesn't come easy at all. I really think that you should consider a good workout program and a decent diet and your abs will pop like no other.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 4, 2013)

Why are you newbs bumping threads from 2003?


----------



## CooperT (Sep 6, 2013)

Holy resurrection Batman


----------

